# Cost of club gear



## LocalLad (30 Nov 2015)

Joined a triathlon club a bit ago, and they've just managed to secure a new supplier for club gear. Oh my, it's a touch more expensive than my aldi stuff! Was quite looking forward to having the gear for next year, but not so sure now!

Short sleeved cycle top, between 45 and 70 (depending on finish I assume). Cycle shorts about 50. Tri suit 100.

Am I just being a tight ass?


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2015)

About the same as our club (cycling, not tri kit, obv)


----------



## gavintc (30 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE="LocalLad, post: 4033172, member: 42954

Am I just being a tight ass?[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is the price of club kit.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Nov 2015)

Yup, same as ours which are supplied by Endura. Much better than our previous kit supplier, although I don't know who supplied those


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Nov 2015)

I am a member of 2 clubs and as I used to race so I had to have both kits. ( one mtb one road) MTB club only bothered with tops 35 quid for a short sleeve 45 for a long sleeve fleece, I dont like the feel of either not top quality. Road club 30 quid short sleeve, shorts 35 quid and both good quality though pad in the bibs feels a bit rubbery. Maybe just buy a top, in my road club a lot of people dont bother with the club shorts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

You dinnae have to buy it


----------



## LocalLad (30 Nov 2015)

Hmmm, so my wife is right...I am a tight git!

Might grab a tri top for races, but not bother with the rest for now, and build up

Thanks for confirming!


----------



## LocalLad (30 Nov 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> I am a member of 2 clubs and as I used to race so I had to have both kits. ( one mtb one road) MTB club only bothered with tops 35 quid for a short sleeve 45 for a long sleeve fleece, I dont like the feel of either not top quality. Road club 30 quid short sleeve, shorts 35 quid and both good quality though pad in the bibs feels a bit rubbery. Maybe just buy a top, in my road club a lot of people dont bother with the club shorts.


30 for a top feels more reasonable. Though I guess it's low volume, customised stuff...


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Dec 2015)

If you can only afford one item of club kit, buy the gilet (if your club does one). Then you can wear it with cheaper short or long sleeve jerseys in an appropriate colour as required.


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2015)

Yes club kit tends to be more expensive, I have just bought a long sleeve top for £48 Aldi tops are my usual, considerably cheaper. qualities not bad though its Pro Vision.


----------



## oldjontrev (2 Dec 2015)

Prices are about right.


----------



## LocalLad (2 Dec 2015)

Ah well, think I'll go for a tri suit as that's the thing I need the most,and the thing I'll wear competing.


----------



## speccy1 (2 Dec 2015)

Prices sound about right to me.

I used to be the "club kit man" for our club and it certainly isn`t cheap. I used to order from/deal with Endura and their prices were competitive. The last time I ordered for myself, I had bib shorts, gilet, winter jacket, and a short sleeved full zip jersey, all of which still cost me around £250. It`s not a cheap hobby unfortunately


----------



## StevePurcell_SCC (3 Dec 2015)

It's the going rate Our SS jersey starts at £40 and rises to £70 depending on options


----------



## Tommy2 (5 Dec 2015)

Roughly the same here, ours is imp sport.


----------



## stephec (5 Dec 2015)

The shop who sold my club kit were honest and said that it was always going to be more expensive

The kit was made by Giodarna, and as he said, you're paying for the club design.

A normal Giodarna jersey of the same quality was always cheaper.


----------



## User33236 (5 Dec 2015)

LocalLad said:


> Joined a triathlon club a bit ago, and they've just managed to secure a new supplier for club gear. Oh my, *it's a touch more expensive than my aldi stuff!* Was quite looking forward to having the gear for next year, but not so sure now!
> 
> Short sleeved cycle top, between 45 and 70 (depending on finish I assume). Cycle shorts about 50. Tri suit 100.
> 
> Am I just being a tight ass?


To be fair it's going to be better quality than the Aldi stuff too 

Not got my kit yet (some is a birthday and Christmas pressie from Mrs SG) but it's due to arrive in a little over a week. The samples were pretty good though.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2015)

Ive found more lower priced options in my clubs up north rising to about the same as the OP. My ERC kit was subsidised too by marketing and IIRC it was cheaper again. Down here though I've not found any lower options £70-80 seems to be the going rate for a top, sponsored or not.


----------

